# Indiana



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

B&C Honey Farm LLC
Wheatfield, IN

Currently booked for balance of 2007.

Happy to discuss 2008 options.

Fees vary by crop. No mileage fee within 25 miles of zip 46392.

Contract required. Minimum 16 hives.

Strong hives. Dependable beekeeper.

email: [email protected]
cell phone: 219-730-1824

Thank you.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

Green's Honey Farm
Matt, Rachel, Dylan, and Isabell Green
711 Jay St.
Ligonier, IN 46767
phone:260-221-0203
Email: [email protected]

3-500 available for the 2009 season. Good strong hives.
Fees will vary by crop and Quantity of hives rented. 
Will travel all of Indiana and Southern Michigan and Western Ohio.

Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon!
Matt. Rachel, Dylan, and Isabell Green


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

*American Pollination Service*

Currently booking for Northern Illinois, Northern Indiana, Southern Wisconsin and Southern Michigan. Fees vary by crop and location.

Strong hives, experianced beekeeper.

American Polllination
Saint Joseph, MI 49085

[email protected]


----------



## ronzo0424 (Apr 30, 2004)

*ron brooks*

strong hives available for all of 2009 season. serving all of northern indiana and southwest michigan

for more info please call me @ 219 762 5599 thanks ron


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

Atkins Family Bee Farm - a family business run by Kevin and sons Garrett, Hunter, and Stewart. With lots of help from wife Janet and older daughters Cassidy, Adrienna and Victoria. Plus smiles from younger daughters Geneva and Caledonia 

15297 US 127
Cecil, Ohio 45821
Phone 419-796-9393
Email: [email protected] 

400- 600 hives available for the 2012 blueberry and apple season. Hives will arrive strong, have new queens and bee ready to work for you.

Fees will vary based on distance and quantity of hives rented.

Full payment required at time of delivery, before hives are unloaded. 

Will travel all of Northwestern Ohio, Northern Indiana and Southern Michigan. Delivery fee based on mileage number of hives being delivered. 

Thanks. 
Kevin Atkins


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

Experienced beekeeper - venturing into pollination services for the first time. I will have 50 to 75 hives available for pollination services in spring and summer of 2014. Located just south of Indianapolis, I'm interested in providing pollination within 50 miles of 46181 at this time.

Ken Hicks
HoosierBeeFactory.com
[email protected]


----------

